# Eyebrow help...one shorter than the other?!



## jamie89 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello hello, all. I would love to fill in my brows, but find that when I do, I end up looking reaaaally weird. My left eyebrow is shorter than the right one - not because I plucked it or had it waxed to be cut shorter...it just is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When I fill in my brows, I feel like it just makes it that much more obvious. Any suggestions of what to do to have the polished look of a filled in brow without looking weirder? Thanks!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 26, 2008)

i have that problem too. i just fill in my brows with brow powder first as evenly as i can. make sure u define where ur arch is by measuring across ur eye. you know, the whole diagonal from the tip of ur nose thing. then, fill in the eyebrow that is "normal" length first, and try to make the one that's shorter similar to it. then use a brow pencil for the tail of your eyebrows (especially on the one that's shorter) to even the lengths out. i also think that brow pencils have more staying power. hope this helped you!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

I use a brow powder or a matching eyeshadow and a thin angled brush.  The brow powder matches my eyebrows or is slightly darker. But you can go lighter too, it just depends on the look you are going for.    My left eyebrow is shorter than my right and is more sparse at the top.  For that I use a matching brow pencil and do light hair sized strokes, not a hard precise line.  When I'm done my brows look finished but not overdone or unnatural.  I really love mac's brow pencil, but lately I've been on a tighter budget and am pleased with Milani's brow pencil too.  
Oh, and now that i think about it, i use the pencil first and then the powder on top, I think it helps to set it and last longer. HTH!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 26, 2008)

Ditto on the same prob I just discovered MAC Brow set and I LOVE it! I used to use a powder ad the 266 brush, but the powder never matched me well. hth!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been really loving MAC's brow finisher lately. It's the only thing that hasn't made me look like Groucho Marx or a crazy person! lol


----------



## Renata Angeli (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi.

This is my first post so...

All you need ia a kind of optical ilusion to your eyebrows.

You just said that one is shorter than the other, but what color are they? Are you blonde? Brunette? If your eyebrows are not so dark, you can easely make the longest eyebrow  looks  short by clearing it up, like you would clear your hair. But just a little bit, not make it completely white. Than you would complete the shorter eyebrow with brown make up, something really delicate, that would make them both looks like more similar.

Or you could even try completing the shorter eyebrow with a good tatoo, but you should look for a great artist to make it look clean e really natural. Would you post a picture of it so we could give you more tips?

I hope you like my tips!


----------

